# Proper Diet



## Blunt Object (13 Mar 2006)

I've been looking for a diet guide produced by the Canadian Forces preferably for the Army or any similar diet guide. I've tried gooogle and a few other sites suggested by friends and of course the search function. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 Cheers


----------



## double0three (14 Mar 2006)

I would go by:

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-aliment/fg_rainbow-arc_en_ciel_ga_e.html


----------



## Bartgs (14 Mar 2006)

Also check out http://www.nutritiondata.com/ - this is a very informative website, and it should answer all your diet questions.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Mar 2006)

Quick question - how to minimize lactic acid on EXPRESS TEST Day

Assuming I`m almost at the 51 year old must pass level ? 

Signed 

ex Chubb


----------



## double0three (14 Mar 2006)

I don't think there is anything you can really eat per se to reduce lactic acid.  The only was to increase the threshold for your body, is to exercise it into shape.

Training continuously at about 85 to 90% of your maximum heart rate for 20 to 25 minutes will improve your LT. (lactic threshold)

A session should be conducted once a week and commence eight weeks before a major competition. This will help the muscle cells retain their alkaline buffering ability. (ability to get rid of lactic acid)

I found this info here:
http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/lactic.htm

Most of it is pretty detailed but there is some decent info in there.


----------



## Blunt Object (19 Mar 2006)

How about a site that can help me find a specific diet for me?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2006)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> How about a site that can help me find a specific diet for me?



I'm sorry!  And who are you?  I am sure that the original question was not for a "Specific Diet" expressly tailored to a certain individual.  It seems to me that the original question was for a "diet guide produced by the Canadian Forces preferably for the Army or any similar diet guide".

If you want one specifically tailored for you, you will have to pay the big bucks out of your own pockets and visit a Doctor or Dietitian.  I can almost positively, without fear of error, say that there is no way in Holl that you will find anywhere on the internet, or in any other database, a specific diet for Blunt Object.


----------



## Blunt Object (20 Mar 2006)

Sorry I wasn't clear enough in my last post. I wasn't looking for a diet specifcly tailored for me  but rather looking for a guide of foods that I should eat bassed on activites I do through out the day and such.


----------



## Gouki (21 Mar 2006)

And these sites are supposed to know what you eat and your activity level ... how?

Gonna have to research and determine it yourself or pay someone to do it for you. It isn't hard to research it.

www.bodybuilders.com

Start there


----------



## Blunt Object (25 Mar 2006)

Alrite boys, I got a lot of good info from you guys. Thanks for all the good intel.
Cheers


----------



## orange.paint (25 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you want one specifically tailored for you, you will have to pay the big bucks out of your own pockets and visit a Doctor or Dietitian.



Not so. You can go see a nutritionist on any military base.If they don't have one your blue cross will cover it civilian side.


----------



## Adrenaline (7 May 2006)

I know another forum that posts ALOT of great fitness items. theres a great section for Nutrition and Weight Loss as well as a Food and Recipes section.  I'll post the link for it...i hope i dont catch hell for posting a link to another forum within a forum. 

www.extremefitness.com

Its a really great site for the over all fitness nut.  Just tell'em the TYN MAN sent ya. 8)

-Adrenaline


----------



## ready to go (12 Jul 2006)

I don't know for sure if this is the proper place to post this question, but I'm going to try: What does the diet consist of during BMQ, other training and while on operation?


Just want to see if I can make a few adjustments prior to BMQ.

Thanks


----------



## navymich (12 Jul 2006)

For other training and while on operation, it depends on where you are.  What element are you going?  This will give more information on what you will be doing, and help answer your question better.


----------



## GLOCK 31 (20 Jul 2006)

I was wondering, would you guys mind if I posted my current diet.  Then you guys with more experience than me, let me know if I am making any mistakes, or things I need to improve upon?  My goal, and what I am trying to accomplish right now is getting back into shape to enlist.

Robert


----------



## paracowboy (20 Jul 2006)

unless you're some sort of highly competitive athlete, there's no requirement for "special diets" to get in shape enough to complete Basic training, and serve in a Light Infantry Battalion. We have soldiers who (quiet literally) live on potatoe chips and beer. 

Stop over-thinking it. Eat healthy, exercise often, and chill out.


----------



## Trueman (6 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Stop over-thinking it. Eat healthy, exercise often, and chill out.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## orange.paint (7 Sep 2006)

Ill add a differnt prespective to all of this.Good for you on deciding to live a little better and try to improve yourself for the army and yourself.Although your diet on courses usually ends up what quickest to down the hatch,after graduation and posting to your unit you can be more selective on what you eat to improve your performance.

I can't say a diet of beer and chips is the greatest thing,it should establish a mindset for yourself that a large percent of the army are not fitness nuts.So going on a BMQ you shouldnt worry too much. Although improving your fitness WILL IMPROVE your ability to deal with stress,climate change,and physical demands placed on you by the big green machine.

Make your average day difficult physically,and suddenly the physical demands of the army seem mundane.

(sorry for any spelling grammer errors,im on a dial up connection in the boonies and spell check would take 20 minutes.)

keep up the good work.


----------



## Blunt Object (16 Sep 2006)

Just eat various meats potatoes and veggies/fruits and run. Turns out that's what works good for me.


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Drink water and LOTS of water every day! Water actually flushes fats and toxins out of the body. A cup of herbal tea, or any kind of tea for that matter, counts as one 8 oz serving. Any healthy diet should consist of 6-8 glasses of water per day. You actually will even notice a difference in how you feel, if you keep your water intake regulated.

I learned this from Mom, Mom's are always right! 

Rebecca


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Sep 2006)

Suprised you didn't put a link to your own thread on diet Para.  Obviously this person didn't use the search function.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (8 Jan 2007)

I was on RV 85 (I think) when they decided to feed us based on the standard diet/ration table.....we almost starved to death...or felt like it....I swear there was a Meat-head guarding the milk to make sure we only took the table alloted single serving....


----------

